# midwest haunters convention picture



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just got back from midwest haunters convention...what a great time as always. Here's a pic of me and my wife.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As Johnny Thunder would say, youse guys are a couple of cool ghouls


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Any more pictures? And who won the hearse? What were the numbers picked?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great picture!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool! You both look great.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're even better looking than your avatar. Great looking couple.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey we seen you guys there.. It was such a great time..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

How were you dressed? I look forward to going there every year.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres a picture of my wife and I at the ball on Saturday Night










This was our second year going but its now an annual trip for us to make


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah! Thanks scream for the pic. I have been looking at other people who went and it kind of reminds me of Transworld besides the half naked women.


----------

